# Gibbet Cage



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

I started this today still have to get a chain, mounting pole, fine a light weight skeleton, and maybe some crows


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thats is sweet looking !!!!!!whats under the cover????


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like the real thing, Devil. Is that metal or just painted to look that way?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is soooo cool. Is that molding?

(insert fungus joke)


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> thats is sweet looking !!!!!!whats under the cover????


It's a 72 Pantera.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Looks like the real thing, Devil. Is that metal or just painted to look that way?





Rahnefan said:


> That is soooo cool. Is that molding?
> 
> (insert fungus joke)


It's all molding from Home Depot. Spray painted black with some gray then dry brush with brown. I had the paint so the molding and nuts/bolts were about 25 to 30 dollars so far.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*gawks at the car* omg. that's flipping sweet set of wheels. damn!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh, and the cage is awesome too!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

You might have sabataged your own thread by posting pics of the car. Sweet!! Vroom Vroom.....Now you have to drive around town with a corpsed bucky as your passenger. I can see the dry-rotted hair blowin' in the wind at.... Um.... 120mph??

The cage is really cool and I like the use of molding as a flexible medium to imitate rusty steel. Great Job!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great paint job - very realistic - really great job!

**refusing to let the car upstage the cage... but holy sha-moly, that thing is a monster! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Jersey Devil plates. Love it. 

On to the actual prop, nice job. The weathering looks great.


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

I was going to guess Pantera under the cover judging by the posters and pictures on the walls, several of which I have as well. I know two others here locally that have Panteras as well. Wonderful combination of Italian design and Ford muscle.

Anyway. That is an awesome cage! I had made mine out of the metal straps they used to bind lumber with so the longer they are outside, the better they look. There's one in the background of my avatar. The only drawback on mine is they are rather thin. Your's have that heavy-weight look mine lack.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

sweet ride... nice cage too ha ha


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent Gibbet Cage! Nice job with the painting, very realistic


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Very realistic...I would have thought metal. Great job!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, totally convincing! Nice work!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Well I finish up the cage today. Added chains to hang it from and a mounting pole off of the house. Also made some adjustments and did a weight test to the cage. Sorry no pictures was trying to get done between the on and off rain. The last thing I need is a cheep blow molded skeleton to put inside. My 4th class bucky is pushing the weight limit.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work Devil ... I made one of those last year. I could have used a Barney skeleton but decided on a smaller one and let everyone know it was a bad kid from last year!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on the cage, it looks like metal in the pics.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That car is so clean, you could eat off of it!

And I love the cage! Nice job.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> That car is so clean, you could eat off of it!
> 
> And I love the cage! Nice job.


I was thinking of how clean and shiny the car is.Very sweet ride.
Great cage.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Well it's done, I finish it up today when i was waiting for my other prop to dry. I wish my cheep blow molded skeleton was taller but I will just tell people it was a TOT from last year that give me a hard time..!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Try hanging the blucky from the top of the cage so that he dangles in the middle sort of. Gives the illusion of him being taller and fills the cage a bit more.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good, I gave the same story about the bad TOTer. 

Maybe next time, try cutting the leg bones in half, adding in some PVC pipe and paper mache the middle to make him a little taller.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Aug 14, 2009)

Really nice job on the cage, and the Pantera is freaking awesome!!!!


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anybody have a SKU or serial number of the material that will allow me to make a gibbet cage? I have seriously checked many different stores here in CA (for the past 3 or 4 years!) and have not been able to locate anything that will bend into a circle. I figure if I had a number I could at least order it online or something! Thanks


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

383hp, 391lbs of torque, so much beauty in one machine! What wheels do you have on her? And Jersey Devil plates. Love it! Sorry, I'm a car nut.

Now the prop.... looks fantastic. Your aging is spot on. Wood moulding? Wow. I needed to mimic metal similar to this for a cage top and needed something to bend. I guess I need to revisit the trim section and see what I can find.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Great job on this. I built one last year and used wood lattice pieces for the bars and the white PVC lattice pieces that are in the moulding section of home depot for the round parts.

My mistake was leaving it in the attic for a year. The heat killed the PVC pieces and warped it beyond repair.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Did you by chance use the "batten" moulding? I just picked up pieces for my cage for my vampire bat baby and very pleased with it's flexibility. I was curious if you were successful in drilling through it? I'll experiment first, but figured I'd ask.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Day of the Dead said:


> Does anybody have a SKU or serial number of the material that will allow me to make a gibbet cage? I have seriously checked many different stores here in CA (for the past 3 or 4 years!) and have not been able to locate anything that will bend into a circle. I figure if I had a number I could at least order it online or something! Thanks


Are you looking in the moulding section? Batten moulding is what I picked up tonight, I'm not positive if that's what Devil used, but it's flexible and will bend into a circle without issue. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...ord=batten+molding&storeId=10051#.UEaFzUTdSlM


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Day of the Dead said:


> Does anybody have a SKU or serial number of the material that will allow me to make a gibbet cage? I have seriously checked many different stores here in CA (for the past 3 or 4 years!) and have not been able to locate anything that will bend into a circle. I figure if I had a number I could at least order it online or something! Thanks


Actually, someone else from CA asked about the SKU and when I gave it to them, they couldn't get it in CA. I'm not sure you will be able to get it somewhere else, but here is the info you requested.

The Tag SKU is: 070673528347

When I searched for it online, here was what came up: 
8 ft. x 1-1/4 in. x 5/32 in. Plastic Lattice Moulding


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work on the cage, love the "naughty ToT" idea.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

IMU said:


> The Tag SKU is: 070673528347
> 
> When I searched for it online, here was what came up:
> 8 ft. x 1-1/4 in. x 5/32 in. Plastic Lattice Moulding


This looks like it would bend nicely. Is it just thin plastic strips?? Seems simple enough. I'm a novice here, but what is the best way to secure this kind of material? I know glue isn't enough.


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

Acid PopTart said:


> Are you looking in the moulding section? Batten moulding is what I picked up tonight, I'm not positive if that's what Devil used, but it's flexible and will bend into a circle without issue. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...ord=batten+molding&storeId=10051#.UEaFzUTdSlM


Thanks Acid, I have been looking in the moulding sections of many stores. The link you provided looks exactly like some of the materials I tried, but upon even slight bending would quickly snap/shatter into pieces. I have witnesses too! lol


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

IMU said:


> Actually, someone else from CA asked about the SKU and when I gave it to them, they couldn't get it in CA. I'm not sure you will be able to get it somewhere else, but here is the info you requested.
> 
> The Tag SKU is: 070673528347
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info IMU! Maybe I'll get somewhere with this! Thanks again.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

katemsingleton said:


> This looks like it would bend nicely. Is it just thin plastic strips?? Seems simple enough. I'm a novice here, but what is the best way to secure this kind of material? I know glue isn't enough.


It bends nicely, but indeed has a breaking point! It's actually some kind of foam composite and it split as soon as I attempted to put a screw in it. I'm not positive if Devil and I are using the exact same item, but I ended up using liquid nails, clamps and a lot of patience. I'm building a different shape, so I just had to wing it and make sure it's got support through each stage. So far the liquid nails is holding well.



Day of the Dead said:


> Thanks Acid, I have been looking in the moulding sections of many stores. The link you provided looks exactly like some of the materials I tried, but upon even slight bending would quickly snap/shatter into pieces. I have witnesses too! lol


No problem, sorry it didn't work out for you! The stuff I linked to and bought bends nicely but it DOES have a breaking point as I learned! That one piece didn't just break, it shattered into 5 pieces! I'm still on the lookout for material like this, but I think this will have to serve my purpose this year. Let me know if you find anything!


----------

